# Looking over a MF 1840/1839



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm looking at a 4 year old high bale count MF 1840 that ran ahead of a bale baron, I've been reading trying to find the wear points to look at. I've not been around the in lines much at all but interested in trying one out as we work our way towards owning a Bale Baron one day.

More interested if there are any frame cracking, gearbox issues, pickup getting tweaked type things. I'm fairly sure there's not a multi luber on the MF's as well so check for knotter wear. Assuming the stuffer gets sloppy first too as I see recent stuffer work in a lot of big square baler ads.

My background is in JD 336/348 and also old MF224/228 balers, have torn most parts of them apart but never touched an inline.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

My experience is with the Hesston 4590's which I believe to be very similar the 1840. I was using a 336 prior to getting the Hesston as well. It's still here but may get retired completely this year.

I'm not aware of any inherent frame or gearbox issues. The pickup heads are built very solid, and would not have any issues in most normal haying conditions, but they can get tweaked if someone straddles a rock to the point of taking weight off of one or both wheels. Check that the pickup moves freely downward when it is lowered (either hydraulically or manually). If it binds at all and needs help to lower all the way down, that would be an indication that the head is tweaked.

Otherwise, in terms of looking for excessive wear, take a close look at the plunger rails, plunger bearings, and knives. Also look at chains and sprockets. All maintenance items which can easily be addressed, but it would be nice to know what you are in for up front before making a purchase.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Was able to speak with the owner more, the needle frame pivot had a crack that was repaired at a professional shop. Also the axles/spindles were replaced at same time as one was cracked.

He replaced this machine with a brand new MF1840 with the hay producer kit or whatever its called to get the automatic luber, heavier axles and heavier wagon hitch on the rear. Kept this as his backup baler intending to run two when he could but that didn't happen.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Any idea of total bale count? One of mine had a repaired needle frame mount as well.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He said it’s at approximately 150,000 bales. I know what that looks like in a JD348 and in the older MF balers just more concerned about packer forks etc.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Was able to speak with the owner more, the needle frame pivot had a crack that was repaired at a professional shop. Also the axles/spindles were replaced at same time as one was cracked.
> 
> He replaced this machine with a brand new MF1840 with the hay producer kit or whatever its called to get the automatic luber, heavier axles and heavier wagon hitch on the rear. Kept this as his backup baler intending to run two when he could but that didn't happen.


Yeah, due to the vintage a good look at the wheel and spindles is a good idea since it was pulling a baron. I don't recall hearing about many spindle problems, but the 1840 first came out with a 5 bolt wheel and they had a tendency to crack out with a bale baron behind the baler. I'm not sure why the 1839 never had a problem, but the 1840 did get a longer bale chamber and rear hitch to match.

Otherwise in the frame, take a look at the adjustable hay restrictors and the corners in the frame for them. Any cracks there aren't a big deal, but still wise to weld up. As you stated, stuffer fork bushings are the next hot spot; expect some play there, but if you can hear the forks ticking against the plunger when the baler is spun up while empty it'll be due for new bushings.

Other things to check for are bent or cracked augers and it sounds like they've already pointed out the needle rack/mounts.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The side loads on 5 bolt rims from baron shoving it likely the culprit as you mention.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> The side loads on 5 bolt rims from baron shoving it likely the culprit as you mention.


Right, but the 1839s pulled Barons as well and didn't seem to have as much trouble. Granted, it could just be a case of the popularity of Barons increasing, resulting in enough reported failures to be noticeable.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The plunger speeds on the barons is higher now too, likely increases the force of tail wagging.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I brought home an 1840 for 10,500$ Canadian which is about what 7000$ USD?

It's not in as good of shape as my 336 and 348 which is expect at that price and acid use it's entire life. It bales well as is though and with 300-500$ will fix some of the things I didn't like.

3000 km trip to get it, so around 2000 miles? Trailer brakes quit on the way back as I entered the busiest freeway in Canada, Toronto 401 at rush hour. Went well though drove home last 10 hours in heavy snow / slush which wasn't fun but was ok once all the other cars got off the highway.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Well I brought home an 1840 for 10,500$ Canadian which is about what 7000$ USD?
> 
> It's not in as good of shape as my 336 and 348 which is expect at that price and acid use it's entire life. It bales well as is though and with 300-500$ will fix some of the things I didn't like.
> 
> 3000 km trip to get it, so around 2000 miles? Trailer brakes quit on the way back as I entered the busiest freeway in Canada, Toronto 401 at rush hour. Went well though drove home last 10 hours in heavy snow / slush which wasn't fun but was ok once all the other cars got off the highway.


Looks nice & clean, must have been kept indoors. Good Buy I think.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Always kept inside just pickup and chamber rusty from high rate acid use. Pickup chain covers at ends and bit of other sheet metal banged up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Had more time to look this thing over so I've got a list of faults together for someone else looking at this thread in the future:

-Hydraulic bale tension pump was updated on the newer 1840's, mine has the old one and is leaking like a sieve.

-Pickup sheet metal covers on the end got banged up then the pickup was raised crumpling more sheet metal where they interleave.

-Baron chute wore the tail end holes

-The 5 bolt spindles broke, and dealer didn't know about 6 bolt update so owner was sold 5 bolt spindles again. He unfortunately had the welder install them welded to axle instead of bolted to the flange so hopefully they don't fail again.

- Needle frame on the left side cracked and fail leading to a broken needle and damaged the needle guarding beyond repair.

-Crack in the flywheel service door sheet metal

-Damaged guard over the top of the main crank.

-Wagon hitch damaged from the load of bale baron behind, been repaired several times based on the welds. I would always run a safety chain if you're thinking of pulling that much weight / $$$ behind one of these.

-Pickup needs a dozen teeth and a couple of new bands.

Other than that seems to be in good shape! Looking forward to running it against my JD 348 and my friends MF 228 this summer! JD 336 being put up for sale I think.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Seems like a good buy to me zuki, congrats! My 336 will likely be up for sale this season as well. Curios what brand and model tires are on it?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Goodyear Terra rib - 13.50-15 made in USA - 30 mph rated


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some pics of the warts:


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I think the white stuff (wart) in the first picture will most likely disappear by say July 1st, on it's own. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> -The 5 bolt spindles broke, and dealer didn't know about 6 bolt update so owner was sold 5 bolt spindles again. He unfortunately had the welder install them welded to axle instead of bolted to the flange so hopefully they don't fail again.


Looking in the parts book, it looks like the 6 bolt spindles didn't go to a bolt-on design until the J model year (2018); so welding would be expected.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Goodyear Terra rib - 13.50-15 made in USA - 30 mph rated


Thanks. Surprisingly those are actually more expensive than the original Firestones on my 4590's.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Zuki, I would recommend pulling the plunger out and checking the bearings and knives closely as well before the start of the season.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks PA, yes I read there are a lot of bearings on the plunger. I pulled my 336 plunger for new crank bushings and found 2 locked up bearings, I expect with the acid use this has had it would be good to check.

One thing I'm curious about, Agco touts these things as being made in the US but there are 1840's being being made in China now too, wonder if the Chinese parts will get into the parts supply?


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not sure what the Chinese are using for bearings in their balers, but I know that while they were still being exported to China every 1840 came with a spare set of bearings because the Chinese would go through them like candy.

Granted, they'd also mount a speed-up gearbox on the tongue and operate the balers at 750 rpm too. Color me baffled.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Was that a speed up box for sure? 750 pto rpm is common on Asian tractors so I'd expect a step down box on those models to run the 1840?. I saw a video of the Chinese baling corn stalks and another of what looked like bio fuel / mulcher chopped brush being baled up. Rough and dirty stuff.



Maxzillian said:


> I'm not sure what the Chinese are using for bearings in their balers, but I know that while they were still being exported to China every 1840 came with a spare set of bearings because the Chinese would go through them like candy.
> 
> Granted, they'd also mount a speed-up gearbox on the tongue and operate the balers at 750 rpm too. Color me baffled.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Was that a speed up box for sure? 750 pto rpm is common on Asian tractors so I'd expect a step down box on those models to run the 1840?. I saw a video of the Chinese baling corn stalks and another of what looked like bio fuel / mulcher chopped brush being baled up. Rough and dirty stuff.


I know I have seen a photo of a gearbox attached to the tongue, but I think you're right that some of their tractors also natively run that speed. You could be right, that one might actually have been a step-down. I think that gearbox was a rarity though, most are just connected right to the tractor.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

See tons of things like this in Chinese pictures:









I've seen some with the mulcher detached as well.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

That's a nice looking baler. It ought to deliver the mail!

I'd be surprised if all of the balers produced today don't use some chinese component, i.e. bearings, etc to some extent. It's a global economy now days.

You're getting rid of the JD 336 and I gather keeping the JD 348.

Do you typically run 2 balers in the field? Is this what drove you to the 1840, a higher capacity baler than the 336 or is the goal to pair down to the 1840?

What kind of hay are you producing? How are you getting up your bales? For some reason I was thinking kickers and wagons?

That should be an interesting comparison as JD and Hesston/MF inline balers are such different designs. I'm looking forward to a progress report come June!

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I'm just hoping they aren't gonna displace American manufacturing with the Chinese components, I'm sure it's tempting to just ship some container loads of parts over.

We used to run both balers in the same field but I haven't had an extra driver to rake for me the last two years. Also short drivers as we had 3 trucks delivering baskets to customers while the balers ran. I'm looking for a Vermeer r23 or similar that I can add the rake and bale setup to as we bale right behind the rake already.

If the 1840 performs well, and a rake falls in my lap, I'll add acid and run just the one baler so I can get the bales per day I need.

The 348 will probably stay as I have no neighbours to borrow a baler from if mine goes down. I have a round baler but the bales are worthless to sell here.

We grow all grass hay, all mainly timothy. We use hay baskets at the moment but I'm trying to figure out other options. I can stage my six baskets and work alone but then I'm done at 600 bales. I will then dump groups of 250 bales to load onto our flat racks to make it until I have help to deliver hay and bring me back empty baskets.



leeave96 said:


> That's a nice looking baler. It ought to deliver the mail!
> 
> I'd be surprised if all of the balers produced today don't use some chinese component, i.e. bearings, etc to some extent. It's a global economy now days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> We used to run both balers in the same field but I haven't had an extra driver to rake for me the last two years. Also short drivers as we had 3 trucks delivering baskets to customers while the balers ran. I'm looking for a *Vermeer r23* or similar that I can add the rake and bale setup to as we bale right behind the rake already.


Get an R2300 if you can swing it. If you have many small parcels to rake the time savings folding and unfolding will about pay for the price difference.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Link to more abuse of an in-line - er well apparently cool and the gang celebrating? See below lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lets all celebrate and have a good time....cool and the gang baling? I didn't think they knew what a baler was....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

It's like a 'Where's Waldo?', but I couldn't find the baler in that video. Just a lot celebration and good times.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha that’s very odd? I’ll try again.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And a side winder one with a heck of a feeder tine system.

If you click around theres a video of this baler model baling wooden crates and a plastic car bumper too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just for interest as well, the old CIH models had the bolt on axle stubs, so at some point in the MF's they were deleted and now brought back. Smells like a bean counter mucking around with things to me.


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> Just for interest as well, the old CIH models had the bolt on axle stubs, so at some point in the MF's they were deleted and now brought back. Smells like a bean counter mucking around with things to me.
> 
> 491646269.jpg


What model of Case is that? I think it's a Hesston 4655, not a 4590/1840. The 4590 has a bent axle frame; not a straight member.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

CIH 8530


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

Huh, it's a 4570. I checked the parts book and, sure enough, even the 1837 (and 1835) has bolt-on spindles.

Seems a bit bizarre that the two cheapest balers they sold would have bolt-ons, but the 4590 would be welded.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

So we finally got it up and running, put a few hundred bales through. It doesn’t like wads but it hasn’t broken the stuffer bolt, always the main flywheel shear bolt. I’m thinking the knife clearances are too large. Last person to go through it set the needle stick through to wire tie specs so I got that all sorted out. Replaced broken twine guide. Got a sillage chopper style quick hitch put on the back which has been nice for changing baskets.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't have hitch location quite right so some jams.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Shortened hitch works well now with baskets.
Retimed baler, packer was 2 teeth out.
Adjusted tucker fingers, they were way out, one over centred.
Tightened needle brake.

End result, eats hay like crazy now, no broken shear pins. 500 bales an hour in not the best raked field.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Follow up to this thread, my 336 is sold, and my 348 might be sold, and have a line on a high bale count 1839 to add to the stable. We shall see if a deal works out!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey slowzuki, those 336's were a darn good baler, but mine went down the road a few weeks ago as well. Time to move on.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Rebaled about 200 bales of straw with the 336 last fall after the plunger repair just to make sure it worked well. That thing introduced me to what a reliable baler could do for stress reduction during hay season. Sure is a nice feeling given my experience in years past!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Late update but the 1839 didn't work out, but the same seller now has an 1840 available. Brand new pickup as it was removed before they used the baler. High bale count, says the knotter is showing some wear, misses 2-3 bales per 1000 bales. Should be able to get it in June cross fingers the covid #'s in Quebec are lower by then. Will be my backup baler.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Did you send the 348?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The 348 baled something like 10k bales with the new owner last summer. He’s extremely pleased with it. The 336 left and was a backup baler for a fellow. I was a bit nervous going a season with no proper backup but everything was fine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Update to this thread, later in the summer of 2021 the new owner of my 348 asked if I could come take a look as the baler wasn't working. Got there to look it over, they broke the knotter drive shear pin and replaced it without fully investigating before running it up to speed. The safety stop hadn't been checked that year and it was seized, left the needles in the knotter somehow. Blew the knotter all to pieces and twisted the needle frame. Was heart wrenching to see my old sweetie all torn up. They had also bent the bale case somehow in a mishap. It was all fixed up and put back in action before long but I'm sure it was not a great bill to swallow.

The MF 1840 related aspect, when I got home, checked my safety stop - the spring had failed, was laying there not hooked to anything. Fixed immediately so just a reminder to check and replace on high bale count machines.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

An old timer that gave me some good tips when I was starting out warned we to check the plunger stop daily, didn't take me long to leave the top shield off and I now catch myself watching it several times each day.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

I went and took a look at a 2011 MF1839 for my first small square baler today. It looks to be in pretty good shape. Selling at $17,300 CAD.

I was looking for an older NH model, 315/316 but I am figuring with the MF 1839 I wouldn't be wanting/needing to switch out in 5 years and parts would be a little more accessible. Everyone "online" seems to say these machines run pretty well, and since I didn't grow up fixing balers in the field I thought better to have something dependable.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

BisonMan said:


> I went and took a look at a 2011 MF1839 for my first small square baler today. It looks to be in pretty good shape. Selling at $17,300 CAD.
> 
> I was looking for an older NH model, 315/316 but I am figuring with the MF 1839 I wouldn't be wanting/needing to switch out in 5 years and parts would be a little more accessible. Everyone "online" seems to say these machines run pretty well, and since I didn't grow up fixing balers in the field I thought better to have something dependable.
> View attachment 91748
> ...


That was mine that I bought last year (if it’s at advantage) used it last season till the new one came in. Ask if Tara Hills is where it came from.
They got two from the same farmer that traded in. We took the newer one. When we dropped it off last fall I think ours was the only one on the lot .
It worked well. We put 17000 bales through it!
I even contacted the old owner who was a great guy and kept his equipment in great shape. He even dropped in for a visit when he was up in our area.


----------



## Onthayman (Jun 13, 2019)

I’m pretty sure that was ours . We ran blue twine. The guys before us had sisal in it. If it had a bunch of new pickup fingers it was ours.


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

Onthayman said:


> That was mine that I bought last year (if it’s at advantage) used it last season till the new one came in. Ask if Tara Hills is where it came from.
> They got two from the same farmer that traded in. We took the newer one. When we dropped it off last fall I think ours was the only one on the lot .
> It worked well. We put 17000 bales through it!
> I even contacted the old owner who was a great guy and kept his equipment in great shape. He even dropped in for a visit when he was up in our area.


Wow. Small world! I didn't see that coming.

The story I got is that it's a recent trade in. The salesman I'm dealing with wasn't directly in on that deal. Apparently, the farmer ran into some money and bought a brand new MF1840 and traded this one in. The story on the farmer is that he always stored it inside, is a whiz with these machines, and had alot of success with it.

I wonder if it's yours and they are still mentioning that it was an old owner. They are planning to put me in touch with the prior owner.


----------

